# IRON Dosing Recipe/Formula



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Just in case my other thread doesn't get noticed since the title had nothing to do with this, I will post in a new thread.

Does anyone have the formula for mixing Iron Chelate?

I ordered Iron from Aquariumferts and it tells me 1 part iron to 9 parts distilled water. What does this really break down to in measurements I can actually understand?


----------



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

1 mL of iron per 9 mL distill water (or 10mL per 90 mL water) from my old chemistry days. My instructor was right. Who knew I would apply it later in life.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

So if the Iron is in dry powder form...what does my 1 ml equal to in something I can measure the iron in?

Actually nevermind, I guess 1 ml can be measured in my little scooper. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Rex Grigg's site http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/dosing.html has really good dosing/mixing instructions.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That site makes it even simpler. Thanks for all the responses guys.


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

Riiz said:


> Rex Grigg's site http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/dosing.html has really good dosing/mixing instructions.


Sadly, the site seems to be gone. Can someone post here its instructions? Thank you.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

TommyBoy said:


> Sadly, the site seems to be gone. Can someone post here its instructions? Thank you.


https://web.archive.org/web/20120615142837/http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/dosing.html


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 25, 2012)

supersmirky said:


> So if the Iron is in dry powder form...what does my 1 ml equal to in something I can measure the iron in?
> 
> Actually nevermind, I guess 1 ml can be measured in my little scooper. Thanks for the help!


I wouldn't rely on that method. What type of dry iron did you get? It makes a difference when you are doing the calculations. Most calculators will have a few different versions to choose from.


----------

